# I am a fitness instructor for any of you who need some advice or help



## Rachel S

Hi ladies, 

I am a fitness instructor and was just wondering if any of you have any fitness or exercise related questions or problems that i could help you with.

I know how hard it is to lose the baby weight and i do fitness as a living :wacko:

Let me know or you can PM if you want too :thumbup:


----------



## readytogiveup

Rachel S said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a fitness instructor and was just wondering if any of you have any fitness or exercise related questions or problems that i could help you with.
> 
> I know how hard it is to lose the baby weight and i do fitness as a living :wacko:
> 
> Let me know or you can PM if you want too :thumbup:

hi i am the wrong side of 40 and fast turning into a human jelly, have been trying to get preg after mmc in august, (it took me yr to get preg then), am now 5st overweight and have been cutting bk on meals for past yr but cant motvate myself to do exercise. i binge when get low about how fat i am, viscious circle i know. worst thing is have elliptical,bike,step,weights and the wii fit that i have used religiously for months at a time then motivation just dwindles.. would really appreciate any advice as time is limited for us ttc and feel my weight is the biggest hurdle


----------



## lobogirl

How do you lose the belly? I had a C-section 6 months ago and am doing ok with the weight just can't lose the belly infact it seems to be getting bigger.


----------



## BlaireUK

Rachel S. Can you help me with a question? I'm not pregnant yet but planning on TTC next summer. I am a member of my local running club and i'm worried that when I do eventually get pregnant I will need to give it up. It's the only form of exercise I really enjoy and at the moment i'm running about 15-20 miles a week (3 x 5 miles approx). It's not just the health benefits, I really enjoy the social aspect of running in a group too and i don't want to lose it. 

My doctor said the advice i'd get is mixed. Personally she said she would would give it up during pregnancy and take up swimming instead but she said plenty of doctors would disagree and encourage me to keep it up but not take it easier (i.e. no races, distance challenges etc). 

Do you have any advice?


----------



## Pinkee

Are you familiar with PCOD?
If you are I was wondering what kind of regimen you suggest in the gym?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lobogirl said:


> How do you lose the belly? I had a C-section 6 months ago and am doing ok with the weight just can't lose the belly infact it seems to be getting bigger.

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...2-dreaded-overhang-check-my-pictures-out.html

:)


----------



## Catters

MummyToAmberx said:


> lobogirl said:
> 
> 
> How do you lose the belly? I had a C-section 6 months ago and am doing ok with the weight just can't lose the belly infact it seems to be getting bigger.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...2-dreaded-overhang-check-my-pictures-out.html
> 
> :)Click to expand...

You look fab!! Awesome job! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel S

BlaireUK said:


> Rachel S. Can you help me with a question? I'm not pregnant yet but planning on TTC next summer. I am a member of my local running club and i'm worried that when I do eventually get pregnant I will need to give it up. It's the only form of exercise I really enjoy and at the moment i'm running about 15-20 miles a week (3 x 5 miles approx). It's not just the health benefits, I really enjoy the social aspect of running in a group too and i don't want to lose it.
> 
> My doctor said the advice i'd get is mixed. Personally she said she would would give it up during pregnancy and take up swimming instead but she said plenty of doctors would disagree and encourage me to keep it up but not take it easier (i.e. no races, distance challenges etc).
> 
> Do you have any advice?

My advice to you would be not to give it up. I did exactly what i do now when i was pregnant: 3-5 classes a day, I would say that if your body is used to exercise then it is perfectly safe to continue.
I read a book called Exercising through your Pregnancy by James Clapp and it was great, so if you are concerned read that as it goes through all the benefits and studies etc.


----------



## Rachel S

readytogiveup said:


> Rachel S said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a fitness instructor and was just wondering if any of you have any fitness or exercise related questions or problems that i could help you with.
> 
> I know how hard it is to lose the baby weight and i do fitness as a living :wacko:
> 
> Let me know or you can PM if you want too :thumbup:
> 
> hi i am the wrong side of 40 and fast turning into a human jelly, have been trying to get preg after mmc in august, (it took me yr to get preg then), am now 5st overweight and have been cutting bk on meals for past yr but cant motvate myself to do exercise. i binge when get low about how fat i am, viscious circle i know. worst thing is have elliptical,bike,step,weights and the wii fit that i have used religiously for months at a time then motivation just dwindles.. would really appreciate any advice as time is limited for us ttc and feel my weight is the biggest hurdleClick to expand...


Hi,
My advive start off slowly, weight loss and fitness isn't a quick thing to acheive, but you can do it. Start off by doing 20 mins of exercise three times a week, be that walking, cycling etc and keep that up for a month or two and then increase time. Cardio is the best form of fitness to lose weight.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi i have PCOS and i'm about 13st 5lbs and i really want to lose weight. i did slimming world at the beginning of the year and i lost over a stone but i found it very expensive.

what other things could i do to help with losing weight and exercise?

xx


----------



## Faythe

How on earth do you keep the weight off?

Last year I lost over a stone and went from a size 12 to almost a size 10. I didn't rapidly lose it. This was all achieved from dedicated gym work 5 days a week. I took a week off to go away and in that week I still ate healthily but piled the weight back on!

Ever since I cannot motivate myself to excercise because I feel like it'll just go back on if I miss a few days.

Any tips? x


----------



## Pinkee

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Hi i have PCOS......
> what other things could i do to help with losing weight and exercise?
> 
> xx

I too would like to know!


----------



## 1babygirl1987

just need some help with love handles! they disappeared on their own with my son but would like to speed up the process this time, any advice appreciated thanks Vicki


----------



## cassysuri2010

Hello

I had my LO last january and have been working hard to lose weight - im now just under nine stone which is my target however im working on toning up. So i go to the gym 3 times a week for an hour. I do 30 mins cardio and then 30 mins on weights. The bits i want want to tone the most are my inner thighs (they feel wobbly) and my triceps so i get a bit of definiton. For my thighs i used the leg press or seated press not quite sure what it is called and the hip abductor which does inner and outer thighs. 

I have also done numerous squats, but nothing seems to tone my thighs! Please help x


----------



## MissCurly

ooh! i hope you can give me some advice on this:

basically, my back has started to ache, and i dont think my giant boobs are helping.
i would like some back strengthening tips please!

x


----------

